# WorldMark Account Management



## baudja (Apr 25, 2016)

My parents have a WorldMark TravelShare account.  As they are getting older, they are no longer able to travel much.  I would like to help manage allowing others (besides me) to use some of their points.  Since I am not an owner on their account, I understand there is only so much I can do with WorldMark.  I would like to help them maintain their account since it will supposedly come to me as the heir someday.  I had hoped that my parents could add me to their account now, but in the brief research I've done on this site, it sounds like that may not be an option.  

I would welcome any advice on helping my parents manage their account and use their points, as well as any helpful information as a potential owner someday by inheritance. 

Thanks in advance, as I am new to this site.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 25, 2016)

baudja said:


> I would like to help them maintain their account since it will supposedly come to me as the heir someday.  I had hoped that my parents could add me to their account now, but in the brief research I've done on this site, it sounds like that may not be an option.



If you know with 100% absolute certainty that you will want the account in the future and are willing to pay the maintenance fees, your parents could transfer the account to you now for a fee of $299.  Your parents could pay any maintenance fees for the times that they want to use the account, and you would simply add their name to the reservation; there is no cost to add guest names.  If, instead, you someday inherit the account, you would still have to pay the transfer fee, plus there would be the complication of the legal paperwork authorizing the transfer to an heir. 

Another option would be to pay the $299 transfer fee to change the ownership to your name and one of your parents as co-owners.  Technically, though, co-owners are required to reside at the same address.

I also think authorized users are allowed to be designated on WorldMark accounts.  If any of these ideas are of interest, you can call WorldMark and ask for title services to get exact details 425-498-2500.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 25, 2016)

If you have access to their online account (simple "account # plus password") you could book stays and put your, or other's, names on the reservations as "guests."  That should be a very simple workaround?


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 25, 2016)

rhonda said:


> If you have access to their online account (simple "account # plus password") you could book stays and put your, or other's, names on the reservations as "guests."  That should be a very simple workaround?




I would second this option. It is much easier to learn by doing things yourself online than working through a Vacation Planning Counselor. The latter requires OP to be an authorized user; the former requires nothing but the login and password. Easy day.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 25, 2016)

I manage an account for an owner with health problems, they cant travel and they cant afford the maintenance fees, So I have their user name and password, I pay the quarterly fees and I treat the account as my own making reservations and renting them (the profit is mine)  They can at any time begin paying the fees  and take it back  or not


----------



## baudja (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you for the helpful replies so far.  I do have access to the online account and make reservations that way.  What prompted me to finally post this question is I now have a reservation that needs to have the guest name changed, and I can't do that online.  (If I can, I don't see where.)  I think my mom has to call the vacation planning center to make that change.

I am also interested in following up on the comment about if I am absolutely certain I would want the account in the future.  Aside from the maintenance fees, what other things should I consider in making that decision?


----------



## LLW (Apr 26, 2016)

baudja said:


> Thank you for the helpful replies so far.  I do have access to the online account and make reservations that way.  What prompted me to finally post this question is I now have a reservation that needs to have the guest name changed, and I can't do that online.  (If I can, I don't see where.)  I think my mom has to call the vacation planning center to make that change.



Using your parents' password means you are claiming to be your parents every time you go on line, which is not true, and technically not legal. A more above-the-board method would be to have them fill out the Permission Addendum. That authorizes you to use the account yourself as a guest and a manager of the account, and makes it yours to use even if they are incapacitated. You can call the VPC _yourself _to make any guest name change.

The Permission Addendum is in the Online Reference Library. Sign into the account, click on Online Reference Library; under Forms, click on Permission Addendum.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 26, 2016)

baudja said:


> My parents have a WorldMark TravelShare account.  As they are getting older, they are no longer able to travel much.  I would like to help manage allowing others (besides me) to use some of their points.  Since I am not an owner on their account, I understand there is only so much I can do with WorldMark.  I would like to help them maintain their account since it will supposedly come to me as the heir someday.  I had hoped that my parents could add me to their account now, but in the brief research I've done on this site, it sounds like that may not be an option.
> 
> I would welcome any advice on helping my parents manage their account and use their points, as well as any helpful information as a potential owner someday by inheritance.
> 
> Thanks in advance, as I am new to this site.



I'm not smart enough to know the answer the this, but somebody is....

You said 'travelshare.'   I think you need to decide whether you need/want the travelshare benefits of the account (and the costs that go with it!)    I THINK (others will confirm) you may be eligible to transfer the account with the TS benefit intact.  Or, you may wish to 'buy' it from your parents and loose the TS benefits (and costs).

Timeshare Angels may have a PDF on their site that lists the considerations with TS benefits.  The key is this:  do you really, really want and need the destinations that TS can give you at the cost of TS annual dues?

cheers.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 26, 2016)

baudja said:


> I am also interested in following up on the comment about if I am absolutely certain I would want the account in the future.  Aside from the maintenance fees, what other things should I consider in making that decision?





baudja said:


> I would like to help manage allowing others (besides me) to use some of their points.



It is not clear from this if you are planning to use the account for yourself, or for guests, or some combination.

If primarily for your own use, you might find this link helpful to determine if WorldMark will be a good fit for your vacations.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742


You are well ahead of most people who are considering taking on the responsibilities of a timeshare, because you are familiar with WorldMark and can answer the questions in that context.

I get a vague feeling your parents may have a larger than average account.  If that is the case, and you would want an account of 10,000 or 15, 000 credits, larger accounts may be split into smaller accounts.  You choose the size that fits your needs, and your parents sell the rest.

If you do decide on some kind of transfer, WorldMark prepares all the paperwork for the $299 fee (times 2, I think, if a split account transfer).  Your parents fill out the seller portion, you fill out as buyer, and everyone has their signatures notarized.  It is an easy process that takes about 6-8 weeks.

TravelShare benefits may transfer to family members, but the maintenance fees are higher to cover the costs of the benefits.  There are other threads that discuss TravelShare, if you get to that point.


----------



## baudja (Apr 26, 2016)

It looks like the Permission Addendum is exactly what we need for now.  The rest of the replies are most helpful as I think about the future and my parents' account.  My parents currently have more credits than they can use now that their travel is becoming limited.  I have much to learn, but this site is a wealth of information.  Thank you very much.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 26, 2016)

baudja said:


> It looks like the Permission Addendum is exactly what we need for now.  The rest of the replies are most helpful as I think about the future and my parents' account.  My parents currently have more credits than they can use now that their travel is becoming limited.  I have much to learn, but this site is a wealth of information.  Thank you very much.



While you are sorting things out, if there are credits about to expire, you can rent them out to other WM owners.  See the threads here for more info:
http://wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=91

Renting out credits is very easy and fast.  There's a form on the worldmarktheclub site to fill out and it's usually done within a day or two.  You simply transfer the credits from your account to another WM owner's account.  If you have HK tokens, they need at least 5000 credits to transfer at the same time.   wmowners.com/forum is the best place to rent them out and to get a good idea of the going price.  Typically, the price is similar to maintenance fees.  

Sue


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 26, 2016)

And if you want to rent out some credits, I am looking for 6k. PM me to walk you through the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome to TUG (& WorldMark).

What part of the country do you live in? Can you easily make use of WorldMark resorts? Is the account paid in full (not financed?)

The thing you need to consider is that maintenance dues and housekeeping fees only go one direction....UP.
Expect an increase of 5% per year on the maintenance dues and more than that on the housekeeping fees.

What is your parents' account size? (I'm asking to know how efficient the maintenance dues / housekeeping fees are).

Have you ever used ClubPass to reserve Wyndham properties? Do you ever see a need to do so?
Have you ever exchanged via RCI?


----------

